# Anyone heard that Guests can no longer stay at Powhatan or Greensprings?



## dwmantz (Jan 27, 2018)

Saw this today when trying to make a reservation . . . 

Only primary members are allowed to make a reservation and stay at this location. Guests and associate members are not able to make a reservation or stay at this location. Primary members must be at the resort to check-in.


----------



## dwmantz (Jan 28, 2018)

Some sort of system glitch I guess.  Everything worked fine today!
Perhaps they're working on a way to stop the renting of units at some resorts???


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a current Las Vegas promotion which includes a points discount and show tickets. One of the terms is "The primary member of THE Club® listed on the membership must be one of the traveling party in order to receive the offer". (And no timeshare presentation requirement!!) Maybe the glitch is related to this. 

https://communications.diamondresorts.com/35000_35999/35454/email.html


----------

